
Higher-Order Parallel Programming - Athas
https://futhark-lang.org/blog/2020-05-03-higher-order-parallel-programming.html
======
sword_smith
Exciting stuff! Could you consider also making an elaboration on this blog
post where you show how this parallel execution of for example the "square
root if positive" function is parallelized?

